# Adjustable time-out for Mini



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The inactivity time before a Mini releases the tuner it's using and stops live play started out at 90 mins and is now 4 hrs. Please provide a way for the user to set this time. It wouldn't even have to involve a display interface change to satisfy me -- a special button press sequence would be ok.

Sorry if this has already been posted -- didn't see it.


----------



## Cori (Jan 27, 2005)

I would just like to add that I too would appreciate a way to adjust or turn off the activity timer.


----------



## ldwaard (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree, control over the timeout would be nice. At least we can force the tuner to be released by returning to the menu when not in use.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Please, anyone interested in this, submit a feature suggestion on tivo.com and/or contribute to the thread entitled "Need adjustable inactivity timeout on Mini!" that I just started in the tivo.com forums, "Using the Tivo service" subforum.


----------



## Cori (Jan 27, 2005)

After sending my mini back, partly due to the inactivity timer Tivo sent me a link to give feedback. This is what I sent them. Hopefully they pay attention.

Tivo Mini is a great little device but in my opinion changes need to be made. I would have kept mine and been happy if it were not for two things. 1. The inactivity timer can not be set to your desired length of time. Some of us enjoy having the Mini not time out and would gladly assign a tuner to it permanently. 2. Even using the suggested moca network or ethernet, the mini pauses video and audio periodically. On a fast AC router and moca combo this should not be happening. Tivo Mini is the product that I wanted to love but can't because its been hindered by the above flaws. One day if Tivo ever addresses these issues I would reconsider purchasing several of these devices.

ETA: I replaced my Mini with a new Roamio Plus with lifetime after rma'ing my Mini.


----------

